# Morriah eden photography



## morriaheden (May 28, 2012)

Hey just registered.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 28, 2012)

How about being a contributing member and putting your website in your signature instead of plugging your web page in your first post? I'm not following the link because  A.) don't care B.) don't care.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2012)

The vast majority I looked at (Childen) have majorly blown out highlights on most of the faces.... bright sunlight, no fill or correction...

You will do much better to post a few of your "best" here... most of us have no interest in clicking on links... or trying to look at a large number of photos...


----------



## morriaheden (May 28, 2012)

Thank you cgipson1, I will do that.


----------



## dustin0479 (May 28, 2012)

A good bunch of the photos seem a bit blown out.   It also looks like the majority of your photos are taken at an odd angle that makes them uncomfortable to view.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 28, 2012)

Using Flash on your website eliminates viewers.

Have a great day!


----------



## Cpi2011 (May 29, 2012)

Very exceptional and eye caching photo and the model is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## morriaheden (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Cpi2011. She's a naturally beautiful girl. I am just trying to gain experience and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 31, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...aphy-websites/32982-attention-read-first.html


----------



## MK3Brent (May 31, 2012)

Why are all your portraits crooked?


----------

